# How to pick Side and Rear speakers



## kelsto (Dec 27, 2012)

I am piecing together my HT and have descent front, center and sub but no side or rear speakers for a 7.1 setup. The room is 25' x 13'. How do I pick good side and rear speakers? Their is a deal on Woot for JBL LS326W. Thoughts?


----------



## rickyboy (Sep 1, 2015)

Go see on Axiom Audio

In b-stock section there a pair of surround speaker QS4 i personnally own 2 pairs of QS8 fabulous surround and surround back speaker. Axiom re-invente the surrourd way of HT.

You have many way to buy them.

Good luck


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You want to get something that's in the same line as your current speakers. If that's not possible matching the tweeters to the same stile as what your current speakers have in them is best.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I like mine to match,but have heard several that haven't and they have sounded fine. One of the biggest challenges is finding the right size and how you will place them on stands wall mount all good to consider as you go along.


----------

